# Building expired port



## sickboy (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m trying to build & package the ancient GTK+ 1.2 with poudriere. devel/glib12 just compiles fine. But building x11-toolkits/gtk12 stops with:

```
[00:00:05] [01] [00:00:00] Building x11-toolkits/gtk12 | gtk12-1.2.10_28
[00:00:05] [01] [00:00:00] Finished x11-toolkits/gtk12 | gtk12-1.2.10_28: Ignored: cannot install: Unknown component glib12
```
I added the sub-directory `glib12` to the Makefile in `ports/devel/`, but the error message persists. Does anybody know a fix for this?


----------



## moridin (Aug 21, 2019)

Looking at the log, r488008 removed the ports themselves from the tree, and r488007 removed them from Mk/Uses/gnome.mk, you'll have to revert that change as well.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 21, 2019)

My method was to download the ports tree of the revision I was trying to replicate. So looking at gtk12 you can see it was removed on December 21,2018. Simply find the revision of the ports tree that pre-dates that.
`svnlite co -r 488008`
This will give you a ports tree from the day it was removed.
So I like to pick a revision that was clearly before this was deorbited. For example:
`svnlite co -r 487900`
This way you have glib12 and the rest.
The reason I jump back so many revisions (over 100) is because I have found that these de-orbiting events comes in waves.
For instance when KDE4 was deorbited and there were lots of revisions involved in bringing it down.
So I wanted to stay well before this deorbiting event date.


----------



## sickboy (Aug 21, 2019)

moridin said:


> Looking at the log, r488008 removed the ports themselves from the tree, and r488007 removed them from Mk/Uses/gnome.mk, you'll have to revert that change as well.


Thank you, that has worked!


----------

